# بخش دانشجویی و تحصیلات تکمیلی > پرسش و پاسخ دانشجویان علوم پایه >  جهان ما آنگونه که تصور می‌کنیم سریع نیست

## khatereh 2

به گزارش خبرنگار علمی باشگاه خبرنگاران به نقل از اختر فیزیک ژورنال، تیمی از اختر شناسان از جمله یک آمریکایی –هندی،‌ دو نوع متفاوت از ابرنواختران را شناسایی کرده‌اند و سرنخی برای درک سوالات کیهانی از قبیل اینکه جهان با چه سرعتی پس از انفجار بزرگ،‌ منبسط می‌شود، ارائه دادند. 
دانشگاه آریزونا به رهبری گروهی از اختر شناسان، نوع مشخصی از ابر نواختران یا ستاره‌های در حال انبساط را کشف کرده اند که کاملا با آنچه قبلا تصور می‌شدمتفاوت است. 
در پی این کشف،‌ یافته‌اند سرعت انبساط جهان نمی‌تواند همان سرعتی که در کتاب‌ها اشاره شده، باشد بر طبق این گزارش این تیم پی برده‌اند که آن نوع از ابر نواختران کاملا با فرض متحد الشکل بودن مورد توجه قرار می‌گرفتند و کیهان شناسان از آن به عنوان برج دیده‌بانی جهان برای پیمایش عمق هستی استفاده می‌کردند. 
Peter A.milne اختر شناس دانشگاه آریزونا می‌گوید: ما یافته‌ایم که تفاوت‌ها تصادفی نیست و منجر به جدا سازی این ابر نواختران به 2 گروه می‌شود، دو گروهی که اقلیت آن در نزدیکی ما و اکثریت آن در فاصله‌‌های بزرگ هستند. زمانی که جهان جوان بوده، این رابطه بر قرار بوده است. 
Milne اشاره می‌کند: جمعیت‌های مختلفی در خارج از آن وجود دارد اما آنها را نشناخته‌ایم فرض بزرگ این بوده است که همانطور که شما از نزدیک به دور می‌روید، انواع ابر نواختران با هم مشابه‌اند، که این حالت به نظر واقعی نمی‌رسد. 
برندگان جایزه‌ی نوبل 2011 کشف کرده‌اند که برخی از ابر نو اختران ضعیف‌تر از چیزی که پیش‌بینی می‌شود، ظاهر می‌شوند زیرا اگر جهان منبسط شده باشد آنها دورتر از آنچه که باید از زمین جنبیده می‌شوند. 
این تیم نتیجه گیری کردند که سرعت جهان را می‌توان به وسیله‌ی تفاوت رنگ بین دو گروه از ابر نواختران توضیح داد. 

منبع : باشگاه خبرنگاران

----------

